# Brisket and pork loin for the doctor party



## nursewizzle (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently the pork loin got really good reviews and the brisket was even better!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice looking feed bag you made. I like chopped brisket sammies.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------

